# Diagnostic Connector Position



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

Does anybody know where the OBD diagnostic connector position is on the A3??
Cheers
Keith


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Diagnostic Connector Position (keith_r2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anybody know where the OBD diagnostic connector position is on the A3??
Cheers
Keith[HR][/HR]​I assume you mean on the Audi A3?
It's on the dash, below the lightswitch...just keep looking down and you'll find it - it's a purpley-pink sort of colour.
At least that's where it is on my S3.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Diagnostic Connector Position (Ess Three)*

Of course, if you meant the Golf built on the A3 platform...the Mk3 Golf, its behind the ashtray side trim.
Remove the ashtray by pulling outwards and pushing the button underneath.
Give the little trim piece to the left of the ashtray opening a good bang to the right using the ball of your hand, and the connector is behind there.


----------



## allu (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Diagnostic Connector Position (keith_r2)*

older Audi A3/S3 models <-01 (before facelift) the connector is under the ashtray (where the nice bright red light comes from







)


----------

